# running 32bit applications on a 64bit machine ?



## senenmut (Dec 2, 2019)

Hello,
one question. freebsd32 / freebsd64
If you have a application that is made on a 32bit machine , does it run on a 64bit machine OR
do you have to compile the sourcecode of that application on a 64bit machine itself for working ?

The sourcecode is always the same because the language specifications and libraries are on that 64bit machine in exact the same way.

WBR
SM


----------



## SirDice (Dec 2, 2019)

If you have access to the source the best way is obviously to recompile. But that said, there's a /usr/lib32 specifically for running 32 bit binaries on a 64 bit OS.


----------



## senenmut (Dec 2, 2019)

SirDice 
thank you sir.


----------

